# pros/cons



## hennyking (Dec 22, 2010)

as we are all well aware of the pros of meth injection, on a turbo'd engine what precautionary measures/things to look out when installing using the kit? ive never had one, and i know some people that live by them and some that swear against them, just tryin to wrap my head around all the details


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

What type of system are you interested in, and are there any particular concerns you have, or may have heard from those that swear against water/meth injection?

There are cautions that could be given relative to just about any element of a given water/meth injection system, some more critical than others; just trying to narrow down the scope of your question a bit.


----------



## lardstax (Aug 1, 2007)

*buy mine n haul azz!!!*

buy mine cheap!!!!


----------



## bmuchmoore (Jun 16, 2010)

*still selling?*

still selling it?


----------

